# 6.4 metre, 1 tonne giant crocodile ...



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

... Philippines. They are keeping it for the zoo. This must be the "Mahler-symphony" of all crocodiles! 

http://www.smh.com.au/environment/a...be-new-tourist-attraction-20110906-1juss.html


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Far out! Now there's big & there's BIG!!! I think even the late Steve Irwin would think twice about feeding that one with his hand, blink twice and this croc would bite your arm off, or swallow you whole!

But I'm glad they haven't killed it, to stuff and mount & put in a museum like in the bad old days, they are keeping it alive for a zoo, which is a great idea - a win-win situation, for both the croc and people who like to see crocs!

Thanks for sharing...


----------



## beethovenian (May 2, 2011)

This would make Mr.Grylls **** in his pants first before trying to fool the audience.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> This must be the "Mahler-symphony" of all crocodiles!


When it has you in its teeth does it wander aimlessly for 1.5 hours before killing you?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I bet this guy had escaped from Australia before he ended up in the Philippines.:devil:


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Couchie said:


> When it has you in its teeth does it wander aimlessly for 1.5 hours before killing you?


As a Mahler fan, I must say....(-.-) *sigh*


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> I bet this guy had escaped from Australia before he ended up in the Philippines.:devil:


in that regard, I'm proud of this croc who will be our ambassador to the Philippines :lol: ...


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

violadude said:


> As a Mahler fan, I must say....(-.-) *sigh*












The Mahler fan only blows hot air while requiring the same amount of electricity as a commercial HVAC system servicing 8 floors of office space.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Couchie said:


> The Mahler fan only blows hot air while requiring the same amount of electricity as a commercial HVAC system servicing 8 floors of office space.


I think I've just been insulted...but the picture of the "Mahler fan" is making me laugh too hard to care. :lol:


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Couchie said:


> ...The Mahler fan only blows hot air while requiring the same amount of electricity as a commercial HVAC system servicing 8 floors of office space.


If "The Mahler fan" is that energy inefficient, I'd hate to think how much worse "The Langgaard fan" would be?!  ...


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

violadude said:


> I think I've just been insulted...but the picture of the "Mahler fan" is making me laugh too hard to care. :lol:


 I think the 'insult' was tongue-in-cheek, innocent banter. I hope.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Couchie said:


> The Mahler fan only blows hot air while requiring the same amount of electricity as a commercial HVAC system servicing 8 floors of office space.


Darn. Someone has just convinced me to buy Mahler's 2nd on DVD with Boulez and Diana Damrau. Did I waste my money? Is it this bad?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> I think the 'insult' was tongue-in-cheek, innocent banter. I hope.


haha I know that. Just playing along.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

violadude said:


> haha I know that. Just playing along.


 Cool. Carry on, I love this kind of thing - the light banter, I mean.


----------



## Amfibius (Jul 19, 2006)

Does this mean that the "John Cage" fan does not blow any wind?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Only in TC a thread about a giant croc would result in a discussion about the merits and demerits of Mahler and John Cage.:lol:


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

@violadude: The description under the picture was just an irreverent cheap shot at Mahler, not at all directed at you. 

@Almaviva: The 2nd is one of the more tolerable Mahler constructions, some people certainly seem to like it!


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Recipe: _Creamy Satay Crocodile_. Enjoy!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Recipe: _Creamy Satay Crocodile_. Enjoy!


 Oh wow, this guy could feed a small village. Let's ship it to the Horn of Africa, they can use him.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

What about a Beethoven Fan: It has variable speeds which you cannot control.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

a croc talks?

well, meet the Komodo...?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Crocodile tastes like fishy chicken. No thanks.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Probably better than kangaroo meat, though (but I've tasted neither)...


----------



## Amfibius (Jul 19, 2006)

I have tasted kangaroo and crocodile. mamascarlatti is right - the texture is somewhat like chicken, but tastes of fish. Not a very strong fishy taste - it is pretty mild. Croc turns tough when overcooked, so it is best cut into thin slices and stir-fried. 

Kangaroo is an intensely red meat, has very little fat, and also readily turns tough. It needs to be cooked to medium rare, but the problem is that most kangaroo is wild, so may harbour parasites - so it needs to be cooked beyond medium rare to remove any danger. It has an intense gamey taste, something like a cross between wild rabbit and venison. I have had success sous-vide'ing kangaroo to 63C (60C = medium rare + 3 deg safety buffer) for 24 hours, finished by pan fry, then cutting thinly across the grain (think sashimi-thin slices), and serving with sauce to hide the gamey taste. 

I wouldn't describe either meat as "delicious" but I would eat it if it was served to me.


----------

